# Our New Boy Gemini



## Kimberly (Aug 13, 2007)

I contacted a good friend of mine back home who has been involved with raising and rat rescue for about 4 years and told her about Thumper. Ducky wasnt touching his food bowl all day which isnt like him and was just all curled up in his house  We decided after talking to find Ducky a friend asap so that Ducky didnt go down hill. 

So heres Ducky's new friend Gemini He is a white with one little gray patch over his eye male Dumbo Rex. Sweet as pie!!

He has two different eye colors the eye over the gray patch is brown and the eye over the white fur is red!!



















Yes I know we didnt quarintine but I was worried about Ducky not eating!! I didnt want to lose him too!












We are actually on reserve for one more rattie another hairless boy. We wont be able to get him until next week though.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

He's very cute, but you really should have kept them apart for a while...


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I have to agree with Forensic... he's adorable, but you really ought to have at least waited a day or so to see if Ducky started eating, first. Be very very careful about leaving them alone together for a while, too. I hope for your rats sake that Gemini has no illnesses.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

One likes the Mix, the other prefers Veggies...lol!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

A hairless and a rex. CUTE! ;]
He is ADORABLE!
How has Duck been feeling now? Better I hope!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

He's an odd-eye, but he looks like he has one ruby and one red. Cutie!

(I do agree, though - q-tine is already broken, but do keep meetings short for a week or so and don't keep them in the same cage yet.)


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Hm for the most part I agree about the quarantine, BUT in situations like these where a rat becomes horribly depressed, I would opt for just hoping for the best and not worrying too much about the quarantine. In no way do I offer that as advice, just as an opinion.


----------



## Kimberly (Aug 13, 2007)

I totally agree on quarintine please dont get me wrong on that!! But in the situation Ducky was not touching food nor water!! He sat in his food bowl from shortly after Thumper passed away until well after 2pm. The only time he wasnt in the food bowl was when I had him out to cuddle!! With the advise of a dear friend who knows ratties well, and she said she would normally not recommend not doing quarintine, in this situation so as not to have harm come to Ducky to introduce him asap to a new friend. Believe me I would never do anything to purposly harm my babies, They are very very well cared for. If any signs of illness would occur They would be VETTED IMMEDIATLY!! Our vet is only 4 blocks from us. So please dont think bad of this situation. Ducky and Gemini are doing well together, Yes I do consider myself fortunate to not of had any fights. Ducky is now eating well and seems to be extremely happy to have a friend with him.  And do know when we get our new hairless next week, he will be in quarintine.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Gemini is probably thinking, he better be good or he'll get shaved too. JK!! :wink:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I think I understand why you broke QT in this situation, but I would have worried that whatever unknown cause took Thumper might have been viral and could have already made Ducky ill.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, Gemini is so cute. Love his name also!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

He is absolutely adorable! 

I do understand why you didn't quarantine, because I did the same thing when I got Coconut - I was so worried about Jellybean because she was so depressed, I couldn't make her wait and stay alone for weeks. But after that I will always have at least 3 rats, just in case one of them passes suddenly, the other two will still have each other. It is risky though, and I hope that both of your cuties will stay healthy!

I love his name too


----------



## Kimberly (Aug 13, 2007)

Ratastic said:


> Gemini is probably thinking, he better be good or he'll get shaved too. JK!! :wink:


LOL Just wait til he gets to meet hairless number 2, He will be thinking Oh no Im really in trouble she shaved 2 of my friends LOL


----------



## Kimberly (Aug 13, 2007)

Mana said:


> He is absolutely adorable!
> 
> I do understand why you didn't quarantine, because I did the same thing when I got Coconut - I was so worried about Jellybean because she was so depressed, I couldn't make her wait and stay alone for weeks. But after that I will always have at least 3 rats, just in case one of them passes suddenly, the other two will still have each other. It is risky though, and I hope that both of your cuties will stay healthy!
> 
> I love his name too


Its a scary situation when one rattie passes and the other gets depressed and a very hard thing to decide , to wait or not. We didnt wait because of Ducky being so down and not eating. Yes we took a risk, But we took a risk no matter if we had done quarintine or if we hadnt. I only hoped for the best outcome. 


Ducky seems very happy now having Gemini with him. We have closely watched them and thank goodness have not had any issues. And like I said I would vet them immediatly if I thought there was any illness. There were absolutly no signs of illness in Thumper and no signs of illness what so ever in Ducky or Gemini. Yes I understand stress can bring about illness we raised rabbits for many years and it is the same with them. Yes I understand they can hide illness well. But again If I seriously thought anything was wrong I wouldnt have taken the risk. 


Once we are able to get our third rattie baby ( he will be quarintined) introduced to Ducky and Gemini I will always keep a clan of three!! My husband and I both agree that would be the best thing for our ratties in case we are ever put in the situation of one passing so unexpectingly. 

I love my babies as I do my own children and would never purposely try to harm them. It was a hard thing but I honestly do believe I did what was best for Ducky.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Kimberly said:


> I love my babies as I do my own children and would never purposely try to harm them. It was a hard thing but I honestly do believe I did what was best for Ducky.


I think you did, too. I know there are some people here who get extremely upset over not quarantining, but since you do understand the risk and are willing and able to get either or both of them to a vet if you need to, I personally think you did the best thing for Ducky.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Mana said:


> Kimberly said:
> 
> 
> > I love my babies as I do my own children and would never purposely try to harm them. It was a hard thing but I honestly do believe I did what was best for Ducky.
> ...


I agree - that vet care is available the minute there is a problem is a big factor in this situation, and to be honest, I know I would've been tempted to do the same thing... all I was saying is I think I would've waited 24 hours to see if I could get Ducky eating again and bring him back to happiness, first. I'm glad to hear it is working out ok, though, and I wish you lots of luck on them both being healthy and having no problems.


----------

